# Worlds first vegetarian spider !!



## Moreliaman (Oct 18, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-12-2009
*Source:* newscientist.com

Ever wondered what it's like to be a vegetarian at a steak-eating convention? Welcome to the world of Bagheera kiplingi, the only spider that survives mainly on plants.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 18, 2009)

Skinny miserable looking thing it is too :lol: Look at the sucky thing chewing on a pint-sized banana! Pfffft!


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Veg. Spider*

*Maybe...... Just maybe, that should read 1st... "known"... vegetarian spider....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 27, 2009)

I think thats the general implication behind the story anyway solar !!....which is why its says....this is the first case where a spider has been shown to survive on plant matter,...lol


----------



## jordo (Oct 27, 2009)

There are a few omnivorous spider species out there, however the only exclusively vegan species known is now extinct... If that isn't insentive to get some meat in your diet I don't know what is!


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 27, 2009)

jordo said:


> There are a few omnivorous spider species out there



Id be grateful if you could post some names up of the omnivorous species you know ? I know of some that drink nectar as well as eat insects but thats it ! (which i think is the ones your refering too)
What was the name of the extinct specie ????

This one has been classed as a herbivore .....and every article ive come across claims its the worlds first discovered !?........just a pity this one isnt a 100% vegi eater !!


----------



## jordo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah I was talking about the nectar drinking species. Not sure which species is the extinct one... I was just chatting to someone who knows their inverts and that's what he told me, so I don't know the details sorry.


----------

